# Almanac



## markq (Sep 22, 2005)

anyone with an almanac for this year.....can you let us know what the predictions are for snow this winter in the northeast? Specifically MD?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mikes plowing (Jan 10, 2005)

*Hear is what i found*

Sky Valley), Maryland (Aspen Hill, Bethesda, Frederick, Gaithersburg, Silver Spring), Michigan (Detroit, Grosse Pointe, Grosse Pointe Farms, Grosse Pointe Park, Grosse Pointe Woods), New Jersey (Augusta, Belvidere, Branchville, Newton, Swartswood), New York (Auburn, Binghamton, Elmira, Ithaca, Syracuse), North Carolina (Asheville, Hickory, Kernersville, Morganton, Winston-Salem), Pennsylvania (Allentown, Altoona, Lancaster, Reading, Scranton), Tennessee (Mountain City, Roan Mountain, Trade), Virginia (Arlington, Burke, Lynchburg, Reston, Roanoke), West Virginia (Charles Town, Keyser, Martinsburg, Petersburg, Ranson).

The winter season will be colder than normal, on average, with above-normal snowfall. Most of the snow and cold will come during December and January, when temperatures will be seven or eight degrees below normal, on average. The rest of the season will be much milder, with near-normal temperatures in November and March and a very mild February. The coldest periods will be in mid-December and mid- and late January. The heaviest snow will occur in early and mid-December, mid- and late January, and early March.

April will start with a late-season snowstorm in the north, and temperatures will be relatively cool for most of the month. May will be a bit cooler and drier than normal.

June will be a bit cooler than normal, on average, and then temperatures will be hotter than normal through most of August. Rainfall will be below normal, especially in the south.

September and October will be warmer than normal, with much-below-normal rainfall in September and near-normal rainfall in October.

Hope this is this what your looking for. I think that was for nov 2005-oct 2006. could be wrong but will see.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Do you mean Nov 2006-Oct 2007?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

yea i gave up reading that almanac that thing has never been right yet last year it said it was supposed to snow every week in feb, didnt snow once.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The weather man can't get next week right. I'm not sure how you predict a year in advance.


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

i got all excited last year because the almanac called for alot of snow. i only plowed once.


----------



## mikes plowing (Jan 10, 2005)

I know what you mean. What ever happend to the snow we got growing up. I remember sitting in class watching it come down it looked like half dollars.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

who thinks or i could be wrong to they say its the global warming is it or no.payup


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I want to become a weather man. Talk about job security. Wake up in the morning, head into the news room, pull some ideas out of your ass on what you think the weather might be. Take a shot in the dark, and eventhough your wrong, which you always are. YOU STILL GET PAID. Predict 2-8" of snow, and hey, your bound to hit one of the #'s right? Absolutely rediculous that those guys are allowed to give predictions. I have put some serious thought into paying for a weather service this year. I wish I could justify the $300 a month though. Anyone have any ideas, or want to go in halfsies???


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

snowplowpro said:


> who thinks or i could be wrong to they say its the global warming is it or no.payup


exactly, my mom remembers when they had blazzards here in N. Iowa on here b-day (oct. 8) and now we dont see snow until late nov. to mid december...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Gicon said:


> I want to become a weather man. Talk about job security. Wake up in the morning, head into the news room, pull some ideas out of your ass on what you think the weather might be. Take a shot in the dark, and eventhough your wrong, which you always are. YOU STILL GET PAID. Predict 2-8" of snow, and hey, your bound to hit one of the #'s right? Absolutely rediculous that those guys are allowed to give predictions. I have put some serious thought into paying for a weather service this year. I wish I could justify the $300 a month though. Anyone have any ideas, or want to go in halfsies???


The weather channel, weather underground, local radio, and thirty 34 years playing the game, with the information they provide I can guess as well as they can, and with about the same accuracy.


----------

